# 450W E8 vs MSI HD5870 Lightning



## domimatik (20. Juni 2011)

Hab dasselbe Problem bei meiner MSI R5870 Lightning.
Sobald ich den zweiten PCI-E Stecker einstecke geht der PC nicht mehr an.
Scheint mir aber eher so, dass das Netzteil überlastet ist, da beide Stecker funktionieren.
Habe ein Be Quiet E8 450w. Müsste eigentlich für mein System reichen?

Sys:
AMD 1055t @stock
MSI 870A-G54
8GB Corsair Vengeance
MSI R5870 Lightning (betrieben mit einem 8pin Stecker und einem Adapter 6 zu 8pin)
1 HDD


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo domimatik

Das 450W E8 sollte eigentlich für dein System ausreichen. Hast du die Möglichkeit die Grafikkarte in einem anderen Rechner zu testen?
Oder hast du die Möglichkeit ein anderes Netzteil zu testen?


----------



## domimatik (25. Juni 2011)

Leider nein, jedoch liegt es meiner Meinung nach an der Grafikkarte, da der Rechner nur nicht angeht wenn ich die Stecker in den rechten Steckplatz stecke.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. Juni 2011)

hast du einen Molex to PCie Adapter zur Hand, den du testweise nutzen könntest?


----------



## domimatik (25. Juni 2011)

Nein, könnte ich mir aber vom Conrad nebenan holen.
Werde aber die nächsten Tage nicht die Möglichkeit haben das NT oder die Graka zu testen, da ich am Montag wegfahre


----------



## domimatik (9. Juli 2011)

Habe mir jetzt 2x Molex auf 6pin PCI-E geholt, gleiche "Symptome".
Er bootet immer noch nicht wenn ich einen Stecker (ob Adapter oder Original ist egal) in den rechten Steckplatz stecke.
Aus Neugierde hatte ich nun einmal während des Betriebes (ohne irgendwelche PCI-Stecker) einen Stecker in den rechten Steckplatz gesteckt. 
Es gab einen blauen Funken und der PC hat sich sofort abgeschaltet.
Kann es sein, dass sich das Netzteil immer sofort notabschaltet wenn ich den Stecker einstecke?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo domimatik

Nach deiner Beschreibung würde ich auf eine defekte Karte tippen und das Netzteil daher abschaltet. Der blaue Funken deutet auf einen Kurzschluss hin (NICHT zur Nachahmung empfohlen!)


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2011)

domimatik schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sich das Netzteil immer sofort notabschaltet wenn ich den Stecker einstecke?


 
Man steckt die Stecker auch nicht im laufenden Betrieb ein?!


----------



## domimatik (10. Juli 2011)

Das Problem tritt ja auch ohne Einstecken während des Betriebes auf.
Was ich meinte ist, dass vlt. wenn IRGENDEIN Strom auf der rechten Buchse anliegt das Netzteil sich abschaltet.
Das man die Stecker auch nicht im laufenden Betrieb einsteckt ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Juli 2011)

@domimatik

Teste bitte eine andere Grafikkarte. Dein Netzteil scheint in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## domimatik (11. Juli 2011)

Habe momentan keine andere im Hause die auszubauen möglich wäre.
Werde die 5870 heute zurückschicken.
Danke an dich Stefan, war mir nicht ganz sicher ob es nicht doch das Netzteil ist.


----------

